# Nurses should no longer give diabetics Lucozade



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2018)

Nurses should no longer give diabetics Lucozade to curb their dangerously low blood sugar, new guidelines state.

The fizzy drink has long been considered an effective emergency option to treat hypoglycaemia, the medical term for low blood sugar.

If left untreated, patients can slip into a diabetic coma or die.

But Lucozade’s formula was changed last April and its sugar content was halved in response to the Government’s crackdown on obesity. 

And now updated guidelines, published by the Joint British Diabetes Societies for Inpatient Care, have declared that the drink shouldn’t be relied on for patients who slip into the life-threatening state in hospital.

http://www.infosurhoy.com/cocoon/sa...ses-should-no-longer-give-diabetics-lucozade/


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2018)

I saw this elsewhere and it also said they were no longer recommending Ribena either. I did not realise the sugar content had been that drastically reduced.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2018)

Well all they have to do is ply them with 50% more Lucozade, dunno about the Ribena.  It'll cost more is all!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 10, 2018)

I just don’t like fizzy drinks when correcting a hypo, anyway. In the past, I’ve used full fat Coke when nothing else was ready to hand, but as a routine I’m quite happy with jelly babies or Dextro tabs. Both are more portable than bottles of drink.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I just don’t like fizzy drinks when correcting a hypo, anyway. In the past, I’ve used full fat Coke when nothing else was ready to hand, but as a routine I’m quite happy with jelly babies or Dextro tabs. Both are more portable than bottles of drink.


I'm another who doesn't like fizzy drinks, although they can work more quickly for me if it's a bad hypo, so keep a couple of cans in the fridge (probably out of date now as I haven't had a really bad hypo for a long time )


----------

